# USB Port in Excel -->VBA ansprechen um S7 Daten zu tausch



## Anonymous (31 August 2005)

Hallo,
vielleicht könnt ihr mir einen Tip geben.
Ich habe mir von rothenbacher-gmbh.de eine demo für die Kopplung einer Siemens S7 mit dem Office Paket heruntergeladen.    
Leider wird dort nur über die serielle Schnittstelle die SPS angesprochen.  
Da ich nur einen USB Adapter von Siemens im Einsatz habe , wäre es nicht schlecht, wenn mir jemand einen Tip geben könnte, wie ich den USB-Port unter z.B. EXCEL (VBA) ansprechen kann.
Für mögliche Lösungen wäre ich echt dankbar.

vg Katze


----------



## seeba (31 August 2005)

Für den USB Adapter habe ich leider auch noch nichts brauchbares gefunden, da der Siemens USB Adapter ja direkt angesprochen wird und keine serielle virtuelle Schnittstelle erzeugt! 
Einen Anfang könnte man sicherlich damit wagen: http://www.icsharpcode.net/OpenSource/SharpUSBLib/default.aspx
Allerdings benötigt das schon einiges an Kenntnissen und man muss die ganze USB Kommunikation mitschneiden, da Siemens ja alles geheim hält. Also alles in allem viel zu schwer! Besser du besorgst dir ein Ethernet-CP an der SPS oder einen NetLink von IBH oder wie die heißen!

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (1 September 2005)

*Re: USB Port in Excel -->VBA ansprechen um S7 Daten zu ta*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich nur einen USB Adapter von Siemens im Einsatz habe , wäre es nicht schlecht, wenn mir jemand einen Tip geben könnte, wie ich den USB-Port unter z.B. EXCEL (VBA) ansprechen kann.
> Für mögliche Lösungen wäre ich echt dankbar.
> vg Katze



Hallo,

mit der S7-Bibliothek ACCON-AGLink wird neben den 
Siemens-CPs 5511, 5611 und 5613 auch der 
USB-Adapter von Siemens unterstützt:

http://www.deltalogic.de/software/aglink.htm

Demo-Download mit Excel-Beispielen:

http://www.deltalogic.de/download/aglink.htm

Kostet als Einzel-Lizenz 400 EUR.

Falls Sie sparen wollen und die Performance gar 
keine Rolle spielt, können Sie sich auch bei ebay 
günstig einen gebrauchten seriellen Adapter kaufen 
und die Rothenbacher-Software verwenden.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## katze (1 September 2005)

Hallo,

vielen dank für eure Antworten.
Leider ist die Anwendung nur für mich privat, um ein wenig zu tüfteln bzw. um meine Programmierkenntnisse zu vertiefen.
Deshalb denke ich mal, werde ich die Idee wohl einstampfen müssen,
da die Lösungen dann doch wohl zu teuer, bzw. zu aufwendig werden.

vg Katze


----------

